# Hunting Gilmer county GA



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

This isn't so much a prepper inquiry, but more of a situational awareness question. 
This fall I will be hunting bear,hog, deer,and maybe gold near Ellijay GA. Would like to hear from anyone who lives in the area and has some insight or experience with Turnip town mountain. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dalton has wild turkey out in the burbs now.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Magus. Anybody have some specific info on Turnip Town mountain???


----------

